# Light Sleeper



## ikesmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

My maltese, Ike, is a light sleeper and he wakes up at the slightest sounds. Sometimes I wonder if he gets any sleep at all. He would take naps but it's not very long. For bedtime we leave him in his crate by himself cause if we are around he'll never sleep. We've tried tiring him out and it still doesn't always do the trick. There is only one time were he was truly tired and actually slept in my arms for about 30 mins (we were over at our relative's house).

He just got neutered and I am worried that he is not resting enough. The nurse told me that he would be knocked out for most of the day but he's still up and about trying to play. 

Is there any home remedies or store meds to get him to sleep? I am not going to give it to him all the time, I just want to know if there is any for instances like post surgery. 

Thanks.


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> My maltese, Ike, is a light sleeper and he wakes up at the slightest sounds. Sometimes I wonder if he gets any sleep at all. He would take naps but it's not very long. For bedtime we leave him in his crate by himself cause if we are around he'll never sleep. We've tried tiring him out and it still doesn't always do the trick. There is only one time were he was truly tired and actually slept in my arms for about 30 mins (we were over at our relative's house).
> 
> He just got neutered and I am worried that he is not resting enough. The nurse told me that he would be knocked out for most of the day but he's still up and about trying to play.
> 
> ...


Hi!
Holly is a light sleeper too.
I try! To sneak up stairs and get some errands done/wash, bedmaking,etc but she pops up everytime!!!
After her walk she seems even more energetic. :smpullhair: 
After her spay tho she was not walking much the 1st few days.
I think bc your maltese is still a puppy it's just how they are.
It's amazing to think how much invovled we are at this stage with them that later we see they really do grow up.  
Sorry Im no help. :brownbag:


----------



## MrCuppy (Jun 12, 2007)

LOL Cupcake can go from a dead sleep to a manic puppy in no time. It is near impossible to open any food wrappers around her....even when she "appears" to be asleep, she jumps up as soon as the wrapper makes the slightest sound. :blink:


----------



## my ragamuffin (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello Ikes mom, I have a six month old male maltese and he is the very same way. After having him neutered he came home running around like a silly little puppy. (It is easier on the males) Anyway he is also a very light sleeper and hears the slightest sound. I would not worry about his rest. I am sure he is just fine. I think it is the breed. They are very nosey, and don't want to miss a thing!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie is 20 months and she's the same way. She may fall asleep on the couch occasionally, but as soon as I move, she's wide awake. I figure she sleeps at night and when I'm gone during the day. I'll never, ever be able to get cute pictures of her sleeping!

Josie says: If I sleep, I might miss something!


----------



## ikesmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I guess he's just an active nosey bugger...hehehe


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sometimes pups can suffer from anxiety and that may be your baby's problem. There are little bottles of drops you can give for this. It's all herbal and can be found online or even GNC.
He may still be getting used to all the sounds and smells and surroundings.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly is very much the same. She wakes up at the slightest noise or movement. She could be sound asleep on the bed but if I get up she pops right up and I have to put her down if I leave the room or she stands at the foot of the bed waiting for me. She hasn't gotten any better about sleeping with age.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Kosmo used to bark at every little noise at night. I have a clip fan attached to my nightstand that I run at night now and it drowns out any noises so he sleeps soundly. :biggrin: On the couch during the day though, if I make any move, his head lifts up instantly


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

> Sometimes pups can suffer from anxiety and that may be your baby's problem. There are little bottles of drops you can give for this. It's all herbal and can be found online or even GNC.
> He may still be getting used to all the sounds and smells and surroundings.[/B]


Brit, What is the name of the drops and how much do you suggest giveing, lbs to drops.
I like that Holly loves me but when we visit my MIL and I want to go shopping or out to eat I think that would be a good time to try the drops on her. Thanks!


----------



## Lacie's Uncle (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't know when Lacie slept this week when I watched her. When I got up to go to the bathroom during the middle of the night, I heard her snooping around outside the door. And she was always up when I got up in the morning to walk and feed her. She did take some naps during the early afternoon, but she usually lifted her head up when I got up to walk around.


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Belinha is also a light sleeper. One sudden move and she wakes up.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella is five years old and still doesn't sleep much during the day, but she sleeps so well at night I don't worry about it. She will sort of huff and puff if I move around too much, like, "can't you see I'm sleeping?" Pretty cute. I think it takes them a while to find their sleep pattern but once they do they just might decide when its time to wake up. I have to be careful not to go to bed too early or Bella will be ready to go at 6 am on a Saturday, haha.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Koko is the same, he is hyper all day and no one can move without him, but I will say he sleeps all night  
Some evenings he will take a good nap on my chase chair with me watching the tele, but the minute either I or hubby or Scooby moves he is up and at it, I am sure he sleeps with one eye open, he would hate to miss anything, he is such a nosey Nate


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Mia is the exact same way! I feel bad sometimes because she can be sleeping and I get up (quietly) to use the restroom and she pops her head up. I rub her and tell her to go back to sleep because I was just going to use the restroom and be right back and she will lay back down. By the time I make it to the restroom she is right behind me! I guess she doesnt want to miss anything or get left behind!


----------

